# Happy Anniversary Black Cat



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A very happy anniversary to my favorite adversary!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yay!!! Yay!!!! Yay!!!!

Congratulations to you two!!!!!!

May you have many more happy years to come!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hey Hey Congrates you two just goes to show the couple that haunts together stays together


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Congrats you two. May Halloween haunt you for many years together.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Anniversary you two. How many years has it been?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well done you two. Yes, how many years has it been?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats to you both


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

"Got to find me someone whose heart is free
Someone to look for my dream with me
And when I find her I may find out
Just what my dreams are all about"

23 years married, 30 years together. Although we were married on this day, we actually celebrate our anniversary on Oct.31st. We got together at a Halloween party on Oct. 31st 1976.

All the stars will tell the story
Of our love and all its glory
Let us take this night of magic
And make it a night of love


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats you two. I hope you have many more to come.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Congratulations! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congratulations.

That is a long time. Really surprised Black Cat hasn't strangled you yet, Vlad.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Belated Anniversary to two of my favorite people. I wish you many more years of love and happiness. Sounds like a celebration is in order at our next meeting...


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Anniversary Dear. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Be-lated Anniversary you 2! I trust that Vlad was good to ya Black Cat!?!  LOL Hope you 2 had a vonderful anniversary! :> 23 years is a long time by today's standards! Congratulations and I'm sure there are tons more years left for you two haunt together.

A couple who Haunts together, stays together! :devil: hehehehe


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy A-Day!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Anniversary Black Cat and Vlad!!! You are both such beautiful and wonderful people it's no surprise you have chosen each other for so long!!! I consider the day I met first Vlad and then Black Cat, a very lucky time!!!!!! I hope you both enjoy each other for many many years to come!!!!!*   :jol:


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Congrats you guys!
Awesome!
And many many more. God Bless


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Anniversary to you two! 23 years and many more to come.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

30 years! That's wonderful!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you very much one and all. We had a great dinner out, and then a peaceful evening at home. I hear the first 30 years are the toughest ones, lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Chiming in late here, but hope it was relaxing as well!


----------

